# Sport Management Games -TEAM



## UniqueGames (6. April 2017)

Ein Hallo an die Runde!

Findet ihr nicht auch, dass es endlich wieder Zeit ist für ein gutes Sport Management Spiel? Kennt ihr noch die Klassiker von Greencode (Jens Onnen, Werner Krahe)? Wir lieben sie und wir wollten einfach nicht mehr länger auf ein neues Management Spiel warten. Darum haben wir selbst Hand angelegt und einen neuen Handball Manager (basierend auf dem Klassiker und auf den Daten von Greencode) gemacht, der nun fertig ist und unter dem Label TEAM veröffentlicht wird.

Uns fehlt nur mehr ein kleiner Schritt zum Steam Greenlight und wir möchten euch um eure Unterstützung bitten. Voted für uns und helft uns, den Management Spielen wieder neues Leben einzuhauchen!

Steam Greenlight :: Handball Manager - TEAM

Danke für eure Unterstützung! Weitere TEAM Management Spiele werden natürlich folgen.... Und ja, wir arbeiten schon am Eishockey Manager, Fußball Manager und auch einem Basketball Manager 

Gerne freuen wir uns auch auf euer Feedback. In der PC Games Community gibt es sicherlich noch genug Manager Fans. VIELEN DANK.


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2017)

Ich bin leider überhaupt kein Handballfan, aber ich wünsche dabei viel Erfolg - für Fußball wäre ich eher zu haben


----------



## dadom85 (24. März 2021)

Hallo,
ich sehe der Beitrag ist schon etwas älter und mein Managementgame ist nicht unbedingt ein klassicher Sportmanager, aber vielleicht deswegen auch umso interessanter (zumindest für manche)

Ich bin nämlich auch ein Fan von Management games und habe echt viele Titel gespielt, über viele Sportarten hinweg, Die Fußballmanager, Out of the Park, Motorsport Manager und ja sogar Pro Cycling Manager.  

Ich mag diese Art von Spiele nicht nur Sportmanager, jedes Managementspiel wo es darum ging ein Team zu managen um es zum Erfolg zu führen hat mir Spaß gemacht.

Mit Heart of Mithras wollte ich mal eine andere Art von Manager erstellen, wo man eben nicht ein eine Fußballmannschaft managed sondern einen Squad von Soldaten. Das ganze ist in einer dystopischen Atmosphäre gehalten und naja, mir macht es nicht nur Spaß es zu entwickeln, ich spiele es auch gerne. 

Schaut es euch mal den Heart of Mithras - Early Access Trailer auf YouTube an, vielleicht gefällt es euch


----------

